# Rufford Park G C



## bobmac (Jun 7, 2010)

Myeslf and TeeGirl went for a game here last Saturday evening. Arrived at about 4.30 to a warm welcome from the Pro in his newly refurbished clubhouse entrance.
Course was busy on the back 9 (comp) but we sailed round with no-one in front or behind us. Lovely 
The course was in great condition with receptive greens and lush fairways.
A bit hilly in places but very nice views and certainly not a course that goes up and down a farmers field.
While playing the first we glanced accross to see what appeared to be an 8 ball on the 9th which turned out to be a few adults going round with some juniors. Nice







On the front 9, there's a good mix of holes with some sneaky ponds waiting for the errant 2nd shot.







The 9th hole traditionally comes back to the clubhouse where you can nip in and grab a snack which you can order at the 9th tee







They have a spike bar so no need to change your shoes.





The 9th looking down from the clubhouse.



Into the back 9 with a nice downhill par 4 over the corner of the lake 
A few nice holes later and you reach the 641 yard par 5 S.i. 1 with OOB tight right...not for the squeamish 

Towards the end you play the 17th which off the back I remember is about 179 yds over water but a huge drop so very inviting for the brave golfer.
The green is very shallow front to back but there is plenty of room at the back for the "safe" one.







A gentle shortish par 4 18th brings you back to the clubhouse and a welcome drink overlooking the course.
A very pleasant way to spend a Saturday evening, even to the point of having lights in the carpark to help you on your way 







All in all, a very pleasant place to play golf with great views some cracking holes and all in lovely condition.
I thoroughly recommend it to all golfers but mind out for the geese on the 11th and 12th  

http://www.ruffordpark.co.uk/


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 7, 2010)

looks very nice Bob, what about prices for us mear mortal plebs who have to pay?
Is it a prebook or can you just turn up on the off chance?
Is that a new camera you now have?
Paid by the sales of the V-Easy I take it.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 8, 2010)

Grumps.
It's Â£22 during the week and Â£15 after 4pm
I would suggest booking a tee time but you can do that online.
And as for the camera, its an old Toshiba 10mp

http://www.brsgolf.com/ruffordpark/visitor_home.php


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks Bob


----------



## SharkAttack (Jun 17, 2010)

They are very hospitable there. I stayed in a lodge opposite the entrance last year and asked if I could use the practice facilities as I was playing a medal the day I returned from holiday. I only had a wedge, 6 iron and putter but that was no problem I had courtsey of their practice facilities for the week and the pro even offered me some clubs if I wanted to play the course.

Can't speak highly enough of them and the practice area's were second to none.

Shark


----------



## slimbomber (Jul 15, 2010)

now that's a review, excellent.  First played this course in constant drizzle which always puts me in a bad frame of mind but walked off loving the set up of Rufford, great course and a well designed mix of holes using every club in the bag and the 17th is a great hole, anything between a 8 iron or a 5 wood depending on the wind, smashing clubhouse too.


----------

